# Bitex vs. Novatec



## Helms (Oct 19, 2011)

I am planning on building up a few sets of "budget" wheels soon and am trying to decide which hubs to use. I've basically narrowed it down to Bitex RAR12/RAF12 or Novatec F482SB-11/A291SB. The Bitex has wider front flange spacing (78.5 compared to 68.7) which is appealing. On the other hand, the Novatec looks to have better rear drive side spacing on the (18mm Center to Flange vs 17.05).

I don't have experience with either of these hubs so any opinions on design or information regarding build quality and long-term durability will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

No experience with the Novatec hubs, but I have and can't fault the Bitex RAR12/RAF12 hubs. The build was straightforward. Only about 1k miles on them and they're as smooth and free spinning as any wheel I've had. Frankly, I wouldn't know how to justify spending any more on hubs.


----------

